# Investors?



## Hick22145 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello, i currently have a smaller herd of boers that I'm slowly working on growing, I'm looking at going to a breeding stock sale next month and was talking to my brother in law about it and he said he was interested in buying a doe. He would want to keep it with my goats and I would take care of everything he would just buy it. Has anyone ever done anything like this? What works? He buys the doe I feed it and take care of all the exspens and we split the kid crop? 50/50, 1/3 2/3? Any other ideas? Just trying to get a idea if it would even be worth it. Thanks


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't do this with my goats (yet), but I do with cattle. A typical deal is that you, the person keeping the goats would get 2/3 of the kid crop.

I have two heifers that I bought, and are kept with my fathers herd. I will get 1/3 of each of their calves.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Depending on how well you and your brother get along I would probably just pass that up. What happens if he doesn't agree with how you feed or manage things? 
If you think that part of things would be ok I wouldn't go with any % of what that does kids bring. What if she has a single and you don't get very much for the kids. The most fair way I have found on figuring out how much each doe costs is at the end of the year when I'm doing taxes and I get the whole price of feed and divide by the number of does. Now that does include feed for the kids as well as the bucks but it's pretty simple and fair. So if you kept all your bills from last year I would do that, or tell him that you will be doing that a year from when he purchased the doe. I'm not sure how you would add in your time and wormer, vaccines, and any meds that the doe would need though. Honestly I see it as a headache. I know quite a few people go into partnership on goats and I have been asked to do so and I just say no thank you


----------



## Hick22145 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you lstein and jessica. I appreciate both of your input. I'm not committed to anything yet and still not sure myself if I want to bring someone else in with me. I'm just kicking the idea around and trying to get some others input! I don't think I would have any issues with the management of them with him, he wouldn't want any part of that he would be more of a silent partner and I would just give him the cash when the kids are sold.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Partnerships are always easy when the animal stays healthy, has great quality kids that sell for higher prices and both sides make money. Realizing this is real life we know that yes there are animals that do that but there also are so many that don't. What if she get's sick and dies? Who's fault is it and are you going to be liable as the person caring for it? What if she's a really hard keeper and you have to go above and beyond year round to care for the animal. Will you be able to pressure him to sell her or will he say that's not part of the deal. Let's say she has one buck kid with non show correct teats. Is that going to be blamed on the buck you used? Think of all the bad things that can happen and realize at some point those things do happen. As the owner and breeder you realize those things do. If this person doesn't raise livestock you better be sure they do as well. If they don't have livestock and the amount of money is more than he is willing or can afford to lose then you better have all the things down on a contract(I would do a contract either way). Yes I'm looking at the bad side of things. Those tend to be the stories that get told so I've heard more bad than good when dealing with long term partnerships lol. The list really can go on and on. Let's say she needs a c section. Who covers her vet bills? Or maybe she has quads and you want to unload the bottle babies cheap right away but he wants you to raise them as part of your deal and get more money later? 

I'm not saying it can't work. Just be aware how bad it can go.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^explained what I was thinking much better then I did. There's plenty of people who do partnerships and have no problem doing so, but I always think of the bad that can go wrong. 
A perfect example of little things that can go wrong was with a friend of mine, it wasn't really a partnership but still 
This man child lol (I don't like him) made a deal with my friend when he lost his place that she feeds the remainder of his goats till he can sell them and in return she gets to keep the one mom and baby, he said they were worth $500 she said ok that's good so went for it. How ever long later she told them that she put $600 into his goats and he needs to move along and sell the goats and pay for that part of the feed. He blew up and had a fit saying she fed them way to much there was no way she put that much money into them blah blah.
If this is something you really want to do take the above advise and think of every worse case there can be and set it all out on the table with him. If you have been keeping records of feed over the years find a base point of what it would cost to feed and maintain that goat (straw, wormer vaccines ect) that way he has a idea of what it's going to cost to feed and maintain that animal and go from there.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

After reading the other stories, it's probably not something I would want to get into with goats either. I think it worked out better with the cattle because of the relatively lower costs compared to how much you get back, plus having 175 head of cattle vs the small-medium herd of goats helps keep the total costs lower. Also that I'm not a silent partner by any means, I'm involved with the cattle on an almost daily basis.


----------



## Hick22145 (Oct 11, 2013)

That's kind of what I'm concerned with he is not from a livestock or even ag background. He is very good or understanding about that kind of stuff though. I got some more brainstorming and talking with him to see what his goal would be and how long he was thinking of doing this for. If he only wanted one or two for a few years is one thing but if he wants 20 and have them for ever is another


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

What's your brother in laws goal?

Friends and I have gone in on raising pigs before. One person raised them, the other people paid, and then got meat at the end.

Is he looking for something like that? Or is he hoping to make money selling kids?

It kinda sounds like maybe he wants to make the money without the work?

But I don't know him so I could be way off!


----------

